# Could I pull off bangs?



## dizzy_lizzy (Jan 18, 2008)

***EDITED AGAIN lol***

Ok so here is me

For now I will ask for something like these; they all look pretty much the same to me, but do you guys have any particular preference for what will look best on me??


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 18, 2008)

Definately! I think either one would look good, I love the first pic.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 18, 2008)

I think the bangs on the girl in #1 would look great on you! If you get your hair cut, make sure you post an after pic!


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 18, 2008)

for sure





both would look good on you.

i even tried to photoshop to find out..although i am not good at it





you should definitely give it a try..i had bangs once but i did not like them because they made me too young...



D


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 18, 2008)

You might want to start off with the #2 bangs. You can always cut more hair if you decide to go for a more full, blunt bang.

Regardless of which you choose, I think you would look great with bangs.


----------



## Karren (Jan 18, 2008)

I think bangs on you would look great!! Either 1 or 2....


----------



## peachface (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi,

I think the softer, more wispy bangs will look great on you. Go for #2!


----------



## Merecat (Jan 19, 2008)

Absolutely, you have a lovely face


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks guys!!! I did some more looking around and have settled on a few that I like and re-did my post...any more feedback?


----------



## Ashley (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree, go with bangs 1 or 2. Post pics!


----------



## mariascreek (Jan 19, 2008)

go for it!!!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 19, 2008)

do it it'll look great!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 19, 2008)

I still like the one I mentioned earlier. Those girls are all so cute! lol


----------



## Aprill (Jan 19, 2008)

Of course!! I like #1 and 2


----------



## goddess13 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think bangs would look fantastic on you. I'd pick number 5.


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Jan 19, 2008)

now I'm all excited. I really hope my stylist doesn't butcher these!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 19, 2008)

I like 2 3 4 and 5 for you now that you've changed up the pictures, and also I'd like to say I'm extrememly jealous of your cuteness!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 19, 2008)

I think so.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 19, 2008)

You can pull of bangs quite nicely if you pleased, I personally think either one of the examples you provided will work!


----------



## farris2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes! Go for it.I like 1 and 2


----------



## chocobon (Jan 19, 2008)

Yup 1 &amp; 2 would look great!


----------

